# Fish ID



## Jolly Mon (Jun 9, 2011)

Does anyone know what these fish are?
At Navarre Beach this morning they were all over in the surf chasing smaller fish and jumping out of the water. The fisherman there didn't seem to catch anymore when this was happening.


----------



## REDFISH101 (Mar 27, 2009)

SKIPJACK AKA LADYFISH.No good to eat but fun to catch:thumbsup:


----------



## Ruger7mmmag (Jun 3, 2011)

Yup. They are like "mini tarpons" and a lot of fun if you catch them on light tackle as they don't stop jumping until you kill them pretty much. Not only that, but they make GREAT bait for a number of fish. I've used them for grouper, snapper, reds, drum, flounder, shark and the list goes on. That silver bait will entice anything to hit it.


----------



## Jolly Mon (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanks for the ID, just started surf-fishing here and not sure about a lot of the bait fish and some of the others yet.


----------



## yakfish (Mar 5, 2009)

awesome pic btw


----------



## Fishin Ski (Apr 27, 2011)

yakfish said:


> awesome pic btw


+1

like they said, fun to catch and fun to use as bait. how many tries did it take to get the picture to turn out that well? :thumbsup:


----------



## Jolly Mon (Jun 9, 2011)

AUFishman said:


> +1
> 
> like they said, fun to catch and fun to use as bait. how many tries did it take to get the picture to turn out that well? :thumbsup:


To tell the truth, I was there taking pictures of the Least Terns and Black Skimmers fishing when this started happening. I wound up getting 4 images showing the fish really well. This one (at larger size) you can actually see the Glass Minnows jumping out of the water in front of the Ladyfish on the right.


----------



## Bump_N_Twitch (Mar 4, 2011)

thats a really cool pic. im goin to destin tomorrow hopefully to hook a few for shark bait


----------

